
Show HN: Understand the Internet by Building It in a VM (MOOC) - mopxp
https://edx.org/course/ilabx-the-internet-masterclass
======
mopxp
What do you think about teaching people how the Internet technically works? Do
you consider it useful? Would you recommend it to your (no-tech) friends? Do
you consider it not so useful?

